# Oklahoma joe combo grill spit



## sdewitt (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi all,

New member here who just got an Oklahoma Joe Combo grill/smoker:









						Gas and Charcoal Grill Combo with Smoker | Longhorn
					

Smoke or grill how you like with the Oklahoma Joe's Longhorn Gas and Charcoal Grill Combo with Smoker. Learn More.




					www.oklahomajoes.com
				




I’m looking to add a motorized (no plug needed) rotisserie spit to it, and was curious as to if anyone had any suggestions.  I tried the Char-Broil universal one last night, and not only did it require a plug, but I believe it wasn’t long-enough to clear one of the chambers.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 15, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!

How would you add a motorized rotisserie without it plugging in?


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 15, 2021)

No help with your search but 
welcome to SMF from SE Ga


----------



## sdewitt (Jun 15, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> 
> How would you add a motorized rotisserie without it plugging in?



maybe I’m wrong, but I thought there were battery operated ones that didn’t require a plug


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 15, 2021)

Oh there could be.. I'm not aware of any.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 15, 2021)

This maybe of interest.






						Oklahoma Joe Rotisserie components. Replacement Rotisserie components for Oklahoma Joe grills. FREE shipping.
					

Replacement Rotisserie componentss for Oklahoma Joe grills. FREE shipping.



					www.clagrills.com


----------

